# Dragonfly7 on sale



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

It was $499 last year during Black Friday @ West Marine and included the gold card and transducer. I suspect that it may even be lower this year. 

Figure out what you want and start looking to BF ads...


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Dang the 7 was that low!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats when i picked mine up


----------

